# What Kind of Moss?



## wildbetta (Feb 17, 2011)

Just collected this moss in MA, anyone have a clue what it is? Possibly Sphagnum sp. ?


----------



## ghostmonk (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like willow moss 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## wildbetta (Feb 17, 2011)

definately not Fontinalis antipyertica, i've got that and they don't look the same to me...


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Might not be F. antipyretica, but it does look like a Fontinalis species to me. F. novae-angliae or F. dalecarlica, maybe? I know the ranges of both of those include MA...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

In what kind of habitat did You find it? Was it terrestrial or partly or fully submersed? There are many mosses roughly looking like that.


----------



## wildbetta (Feb 17, 2011)

I found it fully submersed in a small man made pond which is basically just a damn of a stream located in Sudbury, MA. Its a trout pond so very clean water. Moss was found on edge of pond, with some moss growing out of the pond nearby, possibly same species but looked nothing alike... probably emersed vs. submersed...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

OK, it would be fine if it's suitable. As mosses are notoriously difficult to ID, I'd suggest to dry some as herbarium specimens, keep them in an envelope or so, together with the location infos, and send it to a bryologist.


----------

